# Weekly Competition 2018-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U' R' F' U R' F U2 F' U2 
*2. *F2 U' R F2 R F2 U F R2 
*3. *U2 R' U' R U2 F' R F R2 U' 
*4. *F R' F U' F R2 F U R' 
*5. *R U2 F U R2 U R U' R U2 

*3x3x3
1. *B2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R' D' R2 D' B' U2 L2 R' 
*2. *U' R F B' U L' D R D R' F2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D 
*3. *B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' U F2 U' L2 F' D2 L D B' D' L' U' B F2 
*4. *R' B2 L B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 F D' F U2 B' R' U B R2 F 
*5. *R2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R' B2 F' U' F D R' F L' R2 

*4x4x4
1. *B' Uw' F2 Uw U Fw' D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw Rw' R2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw D' F Rw D2 Uw2 R F' U' Rw2 D2 F U B2 F Rw' D' U2 F2 L2 Uw' U2 R F'
*2. *Uw2 L' Uw' U F2 Rw2 D' Rw D' Uw2 Fw F D2 U' Fw D L' F' Uw2 U R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 F2 Rw2 B D2 B U2 B2 L B2 Fw2 D F2 Uw' L Uw2
*3. *Rw2 Uw' Fw L B' Fw' U' L' Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw U' Rw' Fw R Fw' Rw R F Uw2 L F2 D2 L D Rw2 U Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw R2 U F' D2 Uw2 F'
*4. *Fw' U B' Fw' R Fw2 R Fw F D' U2 B2 Uw U2 B D' B' F2 D' Uw2 U R' D Uw Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw' U L U Fw D' B2 R' Uw2 U2 L Uw Fw'
*5. *F Rw' R D' Rw2 Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw' F' L Fw2 L' Fw2 D L' B Rw B2 Uw B' Fw F2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Rw' F' R2 Uw' U' Fw2 F2 D' Uw U'

*5x5x5
1. *Bw' Dw' Fw2 D2 Dw' U Fw2 L2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' L Dw R2 Dw Bw' Dw' R U' Rw D Dw' U' Rw' Dw' Lw2 Dw F2 Lw2 R Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 F2 U2 R Fw D' Dw U Bw R F U Rw B' R2 U R2 D2 Dw' Fw D2 R Fw' R Uw2 U
*2. *R' Dw2 Fw2 D' F2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' B2 F R Dw2 R D' Dw' U2 R2 D U' Bw2 Uw' L2 Fw L Dw Fw' F' Rw Uw' Fw' U Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' Rw' Dw U' Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw Rw2 Uw F2 L2 F U L Dw Lw2 B' F2 D' L Bw Fw' Dw' U'
*3. *B' R' F Uw U' R' B2 Rw' B Fw2 L' R' D2 Uw Bw' Rw2 R' B Bw' Uw2 Lw U' R F R Bw R' Uw L' Fw U R F2 Dw U2 Rw F R B' D Bw' F D2 Dw U2 R' D' Uw L' Lw' F2 Uw Bw U2 R Dw2 Uw Lw Rw Fw2
*4. *L2 Lw' R' Dw B Fw R' D' Bw' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw Rw' R U2 B F2 Rw' F2 Uw Rw' Uw U' L Rw B' Lw Fw2 D B U2 B Bw Lw2 D Dw' L' Dw2 R' Uw' L' Lw U Fw' D' B' U' F' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw' U' Fw R' U2
*5. *D2 Bw' R Bw D Lw' Uw2 U2 B' D2 R' U Fw D2 Dw2 B' Bw2 F2 Dw' U' L U2 Rw2 U' Rw R Dw2 L D' Dw' B U' Lw Uw B2 Dw' Bw Uw Lw' B' L' Lw2 F' Lw2 D2 Dw' B U' R2 U R2 Uw' B' Uw Fw F2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R

*6x6x6
1. *2D' L' 2R2 2D2 U L2 2L2 2B2 D2 2F D2 2D2 2U' 2R2 2B2 R' 3U B' 2D2 2U2 2B 2U' B2 3F' 2D' 3U 2R' R' 2F 2L2 3R2 3F' R2 2D 3F 2R2 B2 2B 3F 2D2 2F' F2 R B' F 3R B 2F' 2D' 2R D2 2L' 2B' 3U2 2F' D' F 2R 3U2 2L 2D F D2 3U 2L' 2R B 2B F2 D2
*2. *R 3U' 3F2 L 3R2 D' L' U2 F2 D 2U' B' F2 2U 2L2 2B' D' U B' D 2B D' 3U' F 3U' L2 2U2 3F2 3U2 2U 3F2 L' 2B 3F2 2F' R 2F 2L 3R F' 2R2 2B 2F' 2D 2F2 F' 2L' 3F 2U U R2 2U2 U2 L U' B' 3U 2U2 U2 B' 2F' U R 2F' 2L' 3U 2U' U2 3R2 B
*3. *2F' 2L2 2D2 3U' 3R U F' 3R2 R' U' 2R2 3F 2L D' 2B2 D' L' 2R2 R2 F2 U2 F' D' 2F' 2R R F' D2 2L2 3R2 D' U B' 2D 2L' 2R2 B 2F' F2 2R B' 2B2 L2 R 2F' U 2B' F2 3U2 3R' R B' L 2F2 D' 2D F' 3R 3U2 3F 2D' 2U 3F' 2L D 2D2 L2 2L' 3R U'
*4. *B 2B' 3F2 2F2 U' L2 2F 3U U2 B2 3R' 2B2 2D' F' D' 2U U2 B2 2B' 2L2 2D 2U2 B' 2B2 2F2 3R2 2U' F' 2U2 R2 2D 3F' R2 2B' F' D 2B' R2 B' L 2L 2B' 3U 2U U' 2L2 U' 3R 2D2 2U2 F2 R2 2F2 3R2 D2 2B2 3F 2F2 3U2 2B2 3R2 U' F2 2D' L R' 2B2 R2 3U' 2R'
*5. *2F 2U2 B 3F2 L' 3U2 3F2 2F2 2U R 2B' 2U' 2F2 3U2 2R 3U 2U2 2B 2F L' 2F2 L 2B' L2 2L 2U 3R' 2R F' 2L 2B 2R' 3F 2F 2R' 2B2 R2 2U' B2 3R' 2D' 2U2 U2 2F L2 3U2 2L2 R' B 2R2 U' R U 3F D2 2B2 U' 2L' F L U 3R D' B 2B 3F' 2U2 2B2 3R U

*7x7x7
1. *3B' 2L2 B2 L2 3B' F2 2L 2D2 3B2 3F2 F L2 3B' D' 3L2 2R D' 3D2 3U U 2R2 2B' 3L2 3D2 3U' 2U2 B' 3B F' D F2 D' 3F 3R2 2B' 2U2 L 3F 2F' U2 2L2 3R2 F' 2U' 3R' B2 F D2 3B 3R2 2B 2F2 2R' 2F2 2R' R' D2 2F' R D2 L' 3L 2U2 2L D 3U2 3R2 2D2 3D' 3U 3F' D 3D2 L2 2R R' B2 3B' 3F 2F2 2R2 R D 3B F2 3R' 3F2 3U' 2U2 F2 2L' 2D 2U' U2 L2 3B2 D' 3D' 2U2 3B'
*2. *L2 F' 3D 3U F 3U' B' 3B L2 2L' 3D' 2R2 2U2 3L2 2R R2 D L2 D' 3D2 2F' 3D2 3U 3F' L' 2B 2R' R 2D 3U 2B 3D2 2U' 2L2 3L 3R 3D' B2 2B 2F' R' 2U' 3L2 2D 2L F2 3R' R F 2U2 F2 3D2 2B 2L 3B' 3F 2R B2 3D 2B' D' 2L' B' L' 3U 3L' 3D 3B D 3F2 3U2 B2 2B2 2U U2 3R' R B 2R' 3D2 3U2 2B 3D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2B' 3F2 R B' 2F F 2R' 3D' 2L2 3F' U' 2F' F 2L
*3. *2B' R D 3U' 2U' L2 F' D' U2 2F2 3L' 3D' 2R' R2 2F' 3L 2R2 B2 2L2 2U' 3F D' L' 3D' B' 2R2 B 3F2 2L 3D2 3L' 3R 2U2 2R 2D 3D 2L 3L2 3R 2R R' D 2D' B2 2B' D' 2B' D' 2B 2R 3U 2F' 3U2 U 2B' R' 2B' 2R' 3D U2 L 2F' L' D2 2D U' 3B2 2F' 3L2 R2 D 2L' 2D2 2U2 3R2 3D U L D 3B2 2F2 D2 3R' 2U' L' 3F2 3U F L' 2B2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2D 3B D 3L' 2R2 3B F'
*4. *2D 2B2 F2 D2 2D2 L2 U2 3R' 3F' 2U2 F 2U2 3B' 2F 2R' R' D 2F 3U2 3L' U' 2F L 2D L2 2B' 3B2 2D' 3R 3U2 U2 2R2 2B' 2L' 3L 2D2 3U2 2B' 3U' L 2D2 2B' L 2U' 3B2 2F' U2 L' 3B2 U2 2B2 2D2 3D L 3L' 3B' L' R' 3U' 3R2 3F2 3D2 3L F 3D 3B2 2F L' R U 3B' F 3L2 3D' B2 R F2 2D 2R' B' 2B' 3B2 2F' 3L' 2U2 B D' 3D2 3U2 R2 3D2 3U' L 2D' B2 2F2 3L2 R2 D U
*5. *2B F' 3U' 2L 3R R2 2B2 L 2B 3R 3U2 B2 3F' 2L 3D2 3F2 3D' 2L' 3B 2R 3D 3B' 2L 3L' 2R' B2 D 3D2 U' B 3B2 L2 2D 2L 2B' R' D 2D 2U' U2 2L2 U' 3L' B' D2 3R 3D 2L2 3L 2U 2R2 R' F 3R 2U2 U2 3B 3U2 3L' F L2 2B 3B' D' 3U2 2U2 B 3B 3F F' 2U2 3B' 2R 2D 2B' 3L 2B2 3F' L2 R 2B2 D2 2B2 2F 2L R2 3D 2L D 3D' 3U2 B 3F2 2U2 L 2L' R' 2B' 3R 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' U F R2 U2 R' U' F U2 
*2. *R' F R' F U2 F' R U' R U' 
*3. *F2 U2 R' U F R F R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' R L' U B F2 R D B L B U2 R2 U2 B U' L R' U L2 Fw' Uw
*2. *R' B2 F2 R' B R U' B2 U' R' D' L' U F R B L' U' R' D2 Fw' Uw
*3. *L R D R2 U' L R' F2 D' F D2 L' U D' B L F D U' L2 Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B2 Rw' F Uw' U' F' L' D U R D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw R F' Rw D2 L Uw' U2 Fw' D2 L D Uw F2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw B F' Rw2 B2 L Rw Fw2
*2. *D2 B' U2 B2 F Rw Fw' U L2 B2 Fw2 R' D R F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw D2 Fw2 L2 D Fw2 L2 Fw' L Fw L Rw' Fw' Uw2 L U' Rw2 B Uw Fw' R Uw U'
*3. *Fw F' D B2 Fw2 F U B2 F' R D Rw2 U' B' Uw' U' L2 Rw Uw L R2 D B2 L2 Rw Fw2 R D2 Uw U' F Rw Fw2 L' Rw R D L' Uw U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw2 Bw2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R Bw' D2 R D' L Rw2 F' L' R' Fw Dw Fw2 F2 R' B' L2 Rw Bw Dw' U' R' Fw L Rw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 U' Rw D' Lw U' Rw2 Fw F2 Rw2 U Bw' D Uw2 L' Dw2 Fw2 L' Uw B Bw' R B2
*2. *Uw Bw' Dw' R Bw' Lw' B Fw D' F D' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 L' Bw Rw' D2 Bw' Uw' Fw Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 R B' D' Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' R' Bw Fw' Dw B' D' Dw' Bw R2 Dw Fw2 L Rw R' D' Uw Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 L2 Dw' R2 B' U' Bw
*3. *Uw' Fw' Dw' B2 Dw Lw' U2 Bw R2 B D2 R Dw' L2 Lw U' Lw' U2 F Dw2 R2 B R D' Dw' Uw' Fw D L' Rw2 R2 D2 L' Lw2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 F' R2 B' Uw Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw' L B' Fw F' R' B Fw F' Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D 2R 2F' 2U2 2B2 2D' 3F2 F 2L' 2R U2 L 3R2 2R R2 U' B L' 2U2 B2 2F' D 2L U R 2F 3U' 2B' 2F2 2D2 B 2F2 3R' F2 R' 2F' L' 2U 2R 2B L2 D' B2 2F2 R 3U2 2B' 2F' 3U' 2R' 2U2 U' F' 3R2 3U U 2R' B' 2L B' U' 3F 2L2 3R 2D2 L 3U2 2U' L 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L' 2D2 3R2 2R' U' F' 3D' L' 2R2 2U 3B2 D' B2 3F' L 2L 2B 2F' D' B2 F U' 2R' 3F2 2F' U2 3L 3B 3D 3U' 2U F D' L' 2L 3L2 2R' R 3B 2L 3L2 3R2 2R2 R B' 2B' 3R2 F2 2D 2U 2R2 2D2 3D' 2U 2L2 2B' U' F2 U' 2B D' 3L2 3B' 3F' 2F2 U 2L 3D B L2 B' 2U' 2L2 3L' 2B' 3F 2L2 3D' U2 2B2 R F2 L2 2R 2B 3F2 3L2 D2 2U2 2B 3D2 2U 3L F 2U' 3B U2 2R 2U U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 B U' F' D' U' R B2 F2 U B' F' D R F U R' L B Rw Uw2
*2. *L R F2 U' L R' B' L' B' U2 D R2 D' U2 F2 D L' D' R D2 L2 Fw Uw
*3. *B' U2 B2 R U F D R' D2 F' D2 R B R B' D F' R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*4. *B F' U F' L R2 B F' U L B' R L U D B2 F2 R D2 B Rw' Uw2
*5. *U R' U B' U2 F2 U2 B' L' B2 L' U2 L' F B D U2 F' U R' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*6. *L2 B' D2 U R2 D B2 U2 F' B L' B' L F B D' F2 R L' Fw Uw'
*7. *F' B L' R' U F R' B' L2 F' U D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 B L Fw Uw'
*8. *F B2 L U2 D2 L2 R' B' L2 U' L B U' L2 F D2 F U' D' L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*9. *F2 B' D R' F L F2 L' D2 U B' L U' B2 U2 B R2 L B U2 Rw'
*10. *B2 U R2 U F' R2 D R2 F B U L F' B' R2 B F D2 U' F2 R Fw Uw'
*11. *L' F' D2 B' R2 L' D R2 F' B U2 R' L B R' D' B F' L F2 U' Rw Uw2
*12. *F' R' B F U2 R2 D' L' U2 F2 L' U2 B' R B2 R L' D F R Fw' Uw
*13. *R' U' F R2 F2 L R B' F' L' F B2 R' U' F' B' U R2 D' U Fw Uw2
*14. *B F U' F L' D F D R B' F2 R' F' U R2 L2 U' R2 F' B' Rw Uw2
*15. *B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 D B2 L2 F2 B L2 B' L U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *L' U2 D2 F' U D2 B2 F2 D L D U R2 D2 L B' D2 B2 U' B' D' Rw' Uw
*17. *R B2 F' R2 F R' B' U B' F2 R2 U2 L U' L D2 U' L U' Rw Uw2
*18. *D2 B L' U' F2 U2 D2 B2 F D F B R' D2 U2 B' D2 L F' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*19. *D U' L B R' U' D' B' U' R U2 R D U' L' R U' L R' Fw' Uw'
*20. *B2 R L D2 L2 U D' L' B F' L2 U' F' L' D2 R' B L2 B' L Fw Uw2
*21. *D' F2 B2 R2 B2 F U B' D2 F U' R' F2 L2 U' F' U2 L D2 Fw'
*22. *L B U F2 D' R L' U' B F2 L2 F2 B' U' R' D2 R U R2 L F2 Rw' Uw2
*23. *L2 R U B F2 R' L F2 L B' L B U2 L D2 F' U2 R' U' F' B2 Rw Uw2
*24. *B' L2 U' B U L2 F R2 L F2 D' F U2 D B D2 F R U' D Rw Uw
*25. *U B' R' F2 B2 R' F' L R U' B' U' L2 U D2 R' U2 F2 D' Fw Uw
*26. *D' R D2 L2 D2 L B2 F' D' R D F2 R F' L F' U' D' B2 Rw' Uw
*27. *U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F' U L' B D' B2 L B2 L' D2 L2 F R F2 Rw Uw'
*28. *B U R' F2 L R' D' U F' U L U' B R' F' R2 B F2 L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*29. *B R2 U R' D2 L D L' B R2 F' L' U' F U2 F' U' L D Rw' Uw'
*30. *L R' F' B' L D B U' B L B2 F2 D2 U' R B R F L U2 D Fw'
*31. *R' D' U F R D2 L D L' D B D U' F B L F2 B2 D R F' Rw' Uw'
*32. *R2 D B F' D' B2 R' B U D2 B' F' D' B' L2 R' U F2 D' B Rw2 Uw
*33. *U B' D2 B D' B' U D' F' B' L2 R F' D' R2 F2 D R2 U F' R' Fw Uw2
*34. *F' U F L2 R B2 D2 U' B' R F R2 U B2 F D F L2 B' L Fw'
*35. *L U' L D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L D' R U D' L2 F2 L' D R' B2 L' 
*36. *L2 F B2 L D L' R D' L R' U2 R2 F2 L B2 D' F' R' L2 D U' Rw
*37. *R2 F2 R D F2 D2 F2 R' F' U' L' B U R' U2 D R2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
*38. *L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 D B L' F2 D2 B L' B2 U2 F2 D' U' R' F Rw' Uw2
*39. *L2 B F2 D2 B F' L D2 R2 L U2 L2 F' D F L R2 D R' L2 B Rw' Uw2
*40. *L' U2 F D R U' B' L' R' B' U R U R' L' U D2 B2 U' Rw Uw2
*41. *L' F2 U2 D' F' R' F D' L B F2 L' B' F U D2 R D2 R2 U' Rw' Uw2
*42. *U2 L2 D' F B D2 B U2 D' F U B2 U B F2 R' D F' R' L Fw' Uw'
*43. *R' L' F' U2 L2 U2 R F B' U' B2 F2 L U2 F B2 D2 R' F L' Fw Uw
*44. *B2 U' D' F2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 U' R2 F' L F B D' Fw' Uw2
*45. *R' F' D' F R' U2 F' L' U' F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 B' F2 D B U' Rw' Uw'
*46. *R2 L' B2 L2 D2 B U R2 B2 F R B2 U' L R' D2 U' B U Fw' Uw'
*47. *U L R U' B R' L2 B F2 U' F2 R D2 B2 F' L' R U' B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *L' D F R2 D2 B' F' D R' L2 D2 F2 L' F B' R' U' F' B2 Rw Uw
*49. *L' U' D L' U B L2 D' R U L D U' F' D2 R' B' R2 F Rw Uw'
*50. *L' D2 L' U2 R F2 R L2 B2 D' R2 L D' U R' U F' L' B2 R' D2 Fw' Uw'
*51. *L' B U' R2 B' L' B' U' D' R' D U2 B2 U B' F U' F' U Rw Uw2
*52. *L F B R' L D2 B U' D' R F2 R2 F D' L' R D R U2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*53. *L B' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 R B D L' D B R' D2 R2 U' F Rw' Uw
*54. *U' D F U' L' R U F B R' B L' B' F D L2 D2 L' F' L2 B Rw'
*55. *B F L' R' U' B2 L D B U' R' B2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 F B U Rw Uw2
*56. *L U B L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D U2 L' U2 B' R' L B U R' 
*57. *R B D' L U2 B2 D' F2 R B R2 D2 U' L2 F' L2 R' B2 D2 R' F 
*58. *D B U' L' R F2 D F2 B' R' B2 U2 D L' U2 F' D U' L' F B2 Rw2 Uw
*59. *B D L B D' B2 R D2 R' D2 L2 F2 B' D L2 U L2 U L F' Rw Uw'
*60. *B' L' B' F U B' F R' L' F R' F D2 U F2 L2 R D2 F' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 R F L' R F' R2 B' U R D 
*2. *D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B F' D2 F2 L D2 F L' U' R F R' B' 
*3. *D L2 F2 U R2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 B D' L F' R' D2 L2 D L F 
*4. *B D2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F U' L D2 B F R2 D F2 R F' 
*5. *B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F R' U' B' L2 U' L2 F R' B2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' D F' U L' B' L2 D L2 B' R' 
*2. *L' D B U2 R F2 D2 L U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 L2 
*3. *L B' R B U' L2 U2 B R F B2 U L2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 
*4. *D2 B2 L D2 L' D2 R F2 D2 L F2 D B' R2 D U' L' U2 R' F' R2 
*5. *L2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D L2 B' U F U2 F L F' R D' R 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 R' D L' U' B L' D R F2 
*2. *B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L D2 R D2 R B' L' D' U L2 B' D F' U 
*3. *D2 F R2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F2 U L U F D2 R' F' R' B' F' 
*4. *F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' F R2 F L2 B' R F' D' B2 R2 
*5. *B2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B D2 U' F D' U R' U B2 D2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D R' D B' R F' U' L2 D L' U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R2 F2 R F2 U' F' U' R U' 
*3. *L' D' F R' D' B2 U B' D L D2 L' U2 R B2 R F2 D2 B2 R2 
*4. *F Uw Rw2 B F2 D2 Uw2 L2 R' U Fw L2 Uw2 L2 F Rw R' F L2 B' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw D R2 F D2 R B' Fw U2 R2 Uw F Uw2 B L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U R U F' R' F U F' R 
*3. *F2 R L2 B2 D F' U' F L B D' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 
*4. *D' U B' Uw2 B2 Rw' D' U' Rw' B2 Fw L' D' U F2 D Uw2 U' B2 L Rw U2 Fw' Uw' Fw R' U' F' L' Rw' R U B' F2 Uw L Rw' D Rw2 D'
*5. *Bw' Lw2 Rw R' Uw' B Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw B' Bw' Rw' D B2 Fw' F Lw' Rw B2 U2 Fw Dw2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 U' Fw U Rw2 B D2 U2 F2 L Bw2 L D' U L2 D' Lw2 Rw' F' L Lw D' Lw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 Uw U' R Dw Uw Rw Fw F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U R U' R2 F R2 F U2 
*3. *F R' U' B' D L' B U L D2 F2 L U2 L U2 B2 R' F2 B2 
*4. *D2 Uw' R2 F Uw B Fw Uw U R D' B F2 Uw' Rw2 F R F' Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw L R' F' L2 Rw2 D' Fw'
*5. *Uw2 B R2 Fw Lw2 D' U B' D' Fw F2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 Lw' Uw Bw' R' B' Dw2 Uw' U' Lw' Fw2 L' Dw2 Lw' U2 F' R' Uw U2 L B2 Fw' Uw B Rw F' Lw F' Dw' Bw' Dw Uw' Fw' L2 B' D2 U Bw' D2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Rw F
*6. *2D' 2L2 3F' D 3U' 2U2 L' 2R2 D2 2F' 3U 3R2 2B R2 F2 R' 3U 2U2 B2 2F' 3R2 U' 3F 2U 2L2 3U' U 2R' B2 2U' B 3F2 F 2D2 F2 2D' U' R2 U2 2R' 2B' 2R' B2 2F' 3R2 2F 3U2 3F2 U 3F2 2R U' B2 F' 3R' F2 3U' F' 2R2 R2 2D 2U2 L U' L' 3U' F2 U' 2L F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R2 U F U2 R' U R' F' R2 
*3. *F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R' U F2 R F' L' U B2 
*4. *L' R Uw2 R' B' Fw' R' D' B Fw U' L F Uw' Fw Rw2 F' U L2 Rw' R' D2 Rw D Uw2 B F' U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw U' R B2 Rw'
*5. *L2 Rw2 Bw' Uw2 F' U L' B' F2 Lw2 Uw2 B' F' Uw2 F' Lw Dw U' L' U2 F Rw' Dw2 Rw R2 B2 Bw Fw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' D' Lw2 Uw' R2 D' Fw' Dw' Fw2 Dw' U2 B2 Bw2 F' Uw' Bw U2 R2 Dw Bw' Uw Bw2 R2 F' L2 Rw' U B D' Dw
*6. *2F 2D 2R2 3F' 2F' 3U2 3R2 B L2 U' F 3R 3U' 2U2 2F' 3R' B' 2L 2U L 3U 2U2 2F2 D2 2D 2U2 2B F R2 2F2 L 2L' 3F2 2L' D' L2 2R R 2U2 B2 L U 2L2 3R' 2U2 L2 2U U R2 D U 2R F' R2 U 2L 2R R' B2 3U' 2F' 2D' 3U2 U L2 U 2R' D2 B' 2L
*7. *B' 2B' L R 3D' 3U U R 2B2 3D 3B2 3R 2D2 2U2 3R' U' 2L2 3L D2 2B2 F' L2 2B 3F' 2U' B' D2 3B' L2 2L U2 R U 3B 3D' 2B' 2F2 3R2 2D' 2U B2 3D' 2B2 3B2 2L 2B' 3F2 3U2 3F' 2F2 2L' B2 D' 3D 3B D' 2B2 2F 2R 2D 3B2 L2 D2 U 3L 3B D2 2U2 2F2 F R 2F2 2D 3D L' 3R' B 2D2 U' R' 2D2 3F F R 3D 2U 2R 3D' 3U L2 D 3B2 3D 3B' 3R2 U2 2B 3D' 3U 2F'

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR5- DL1+ UL2+ U4+ R3+ D3- L5- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R3+ D1+ L3- ALL0+ UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR1- DL4+ UL1- U1+ R4- D4- L1- ALL2- y2 U2+ R5- D4- L5- ALL2+ UR DR DL 
*3. *UR1- DR3- DL3- UL3- U2+ R3- D1- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R5- D5+ L3- ALL3- DR UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR0+ DL6+ UL3+ U2- R2+ D3- L3- ALL5- y2 U2- R0+ D4+ L6+ ALL3+ UR UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR1- DL6+ UL5- U2+ R3+ D2- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R5+ D5+ L4- ALL1+ DL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R U B R' B R L' B' b 
*2. *R B L' B' U' L' B l' r' u' 
*3. *U' B U R' L U' B' R' l r' b' u' 
*4. *U' L' R' U B L B' r u' 
*5. *U L B' U R' L' R L' B' l' b 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -2)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 6) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / 
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-2, -5) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (-4, 2)

*Skewb
1. *U L U R L R B' L' B' U' 
*2. *B R L U' R L' R' L R' B' U' 
*3. *B' U L U L' U L' B U' B' U' 
*4. *L R' B R' L' U' L' B' U' B' U' 
*5. *U L R' U' R B' L' B' U' R' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' F2 U' F2 U' F' R 
*3. *R2 B2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 R2 U R U2 F U' R B' R D' U 
*4. *L Rw' R' D2 U2 Rw Uw' F' D' Rw U2 B2 F L2 Fw' D' B2 D2 Uw' F' D' L' Rw2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw' D2 L' B' Fw' F' L Rw2 R2 F Uw F D2 Rw
*5. *R' U' R' Dw' Uw' L' B2 L2 U' B Fw Dw2 B2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' R2 Dw' Lw' D2 Uw2 L2 U2 B' Fw2 F D' B2 Uw2 Bw D R' U2 R D' Uw Bw' Uw2 L' D' Uw' R' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw Bw L' D2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Bw2 L' B2 R Uw' R2 F2
*OH. *B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 D L2 R' D B' U2 R F D' L' U F 
*Clock. *UR6+ DR4+ DL3+ UL1- U5+ R3- D4- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R3- D1+ L5- ALL5+ DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U L U L U B' U R l' r' b u 
*Square-1. *(0, 5) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
*Skewb. *B' U L' B' R U' R B U R' U'


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 23, 2018)

Question: how do you manage the points?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Question: how do you manage the points?



Look in the thread: Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules


----------



## pjk (Oct 24, 2018)

*3x3:* 13.43, 15.05, (10.98), 12.54, (15.27)
Avg: 13.67

*4x4:* 1:01.26, 56.34, (1:07.53), (45.13),1:02.98
Avg: 1:00.22


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 26, 2018)

3BLD: 50.96, DNF(16.20), 23.38 = 23.38


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow, I did it again - successful results in all 28 events this week! That's 2 weeks in a row!

This week all I missed was one 3BLD, two 5BLDs, and 2 of my 16 multi cubes. And I finally cracked 29 Kinch points (barely - 29.01)! Good week for me!


----------



## Jacck (Oct 28, 2018)

I already noticed that and I'm pretty sure that your last two events were "with feet" on a carpet and the attempt with 16 in multibld - you cannot even say that you really went safe there  - great accomplishment!!!


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Oct 29, 2018)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what does the "x2" in Kilominx scrambles mean? Flipping the cube?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2018)

Petri Krzywacki said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what does the "x2" in Kilominx scrambles mean? Flipping the cube?


Yes.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Oct 29, 2018)

2x2x2- 8.97, (10.03), 9.25, 9.76, (7.30) = 9.33

3x3x3- (22.96), 20.39, (19.71), 19.84, 20.88 = 20.37

4x4x4- 1:16.91, (1:37.75), 1:17.55, (1:15.38), 1:21.49 = 1:18.65

5x5x5- 3:04.83, (2:48.52), (3:13.11), 3:11.08, 3:08.48 = 3:08.13

6x6x6- 6:45.75, (6:59.81), 6:26.74, (6:01.93), 6:50.61 = 6:41.03

7x7x7- (10:06.28), 10:35.83, (11:48.65), 10:25.80, 11:28.11 = 10:49.91

3x3x3 One Handed- (39.96), 53.83, 58.32, (1:05.84), 48.14 = 53.43

2+3+4 Relay- 2:18.43

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:42.82

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 11:54.68

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 22:46.01

MegaMinx- (3:20.72), 2:43.47, 3:01.79, 2:42.50, (2:37.47) = 2:49.25

PyraMinx- (31.74), 43.43, 41.41, 40.14, (47.26) = 41.66


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 30, 2018)

Results week 43: congratulations to DhruvA, OriginalUsername and Nikhil Soares!

*2x2x2*(138)

 1.98 asacuber
 2.09 lejitcuber
 2.15 JakubDrobny
 2.22 G2013
 2.23 ExultantCarn
 2.28 OriginalUsername
 2.32 frosty_cuber
 2.47 DhruvA
 2.59 2017LAMB06
 2.61 oskarinn
 2.66 Zac04attack
 2.69 1samko2345
 2.75 mihnea3000
 2.78 jancsi02
 2.80 Marcus Siu
 2.80 Astral Cubing
 2.81 Zeke Mackay
 2.87 Kylegadj
 2.87 leudcfa
 2.88 Andrew_Rizo
 2.93 cuberkid10
 3.00 boroc226han
 3.03 Magdamini
 3.04 Jonah Jarvis
 3.06 DumplingMaster
 3.08 JoXCuber
 3.16 DGCubes
 3.17 sleipnir
 3.19 AdrianCubing
 3.21 TipsterTrickster
 3.22 AidanNoogie
 3.25 MCuber
 3.41 Luke Garrett
 3.42 aaron paskow
 3.43 rubiks coobs
 3.46 jihu1011
 3.51 [email protected]
 3.53 tJardigradHe
 3.53 MrKuba600
 3.53 austinruler
 3.56 Mackenzie Dy
 3.58 Angry_Mob
 3.65 JMHCubed
 3.73 Neb
 3.79 ichcubegern
 3.82 Daniel Johnson
 3.83 sigalig
 3.87 Shadowjockey
 3.88 Manatee 10235
 4.04 bennettstouder
 4.04 Sixstringcal
 4.11 Ontricus
 4.12 Zach Clark
 4.14 The Blockhead
 4.17 BandedCubing101
 4.19 ukulelekid
 4.20 tavery343
 4.23 topppits
 4.30 Abhi
 4.41 F0ggyB0y
 4.41 BradenTheMagician
 4.42 Q-ber
 4.43 Bertus
 4.47 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 4.56 whatshisbucket
 4.59 obelisk477
 4.62 Natanael
 4.64 begiuli65
 4.65 trav1
 4.66 Glomnipotent
 4.74 Janav Gupta
 4.78 fun at the joy
 4.78 nms777
 4.81 buzzteam4
 4.82 Kerry_Creech
 4.85 2018JAIN01
 4.95 Matt Hudon
 4.98 MattP98
 4.99 Nikhil Soares
 5.01 saltysam
 5.01 Keenan Johnson
 5.08 rubik2005
 5.09 tigermaxi
 5.12 Awesomesaucer
 5.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.17 swankfukinc
 5.24 typeman5
 5.24 abunickabhi
 5.27 CuberCuber
 5.29 mrjames113083
 5.31 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.31 Toothcraver55
 5.36 GC1998
 5.37 miasponseller
 5.45 Ali161102
 5.58 Fred Lang
 5.59 Brayden Adams
 5.63 Alpha cuber
 5.65 Thrasher989
 5.79 Dylan Swarts
 5.79 speedcube.insta
 5.93 epride17
 6.01 CraZZ CFOP
 6.01 Bogdan
 6.07 V.Kochergin
 6.15 xyzzy
 6.21 SuperCheese
 6.25 julio974
 6.25 Jiaqi Wu
 6.36 SpartanSailor
 6.36 mnbbll1203
 6.38 Lewis
 6.39 vilkkuti25
 6.67 Cornertwist
 6.76 d4m1no
 6.76 Coeur de feu
 6.79 MeshuggahX
 6.99 Jaycubes
 7.04 Ecuasamurai
 7.05 ganmanchan
 7.17 20luky3
 7.23 Jonasrox09
 7.48 PingPongCuber
 7.54 Jmuncuber
 7.54 dschieses
 7.62 georgeanderre
 7.67 Mike Hughey
 8.02 UnknownCanvas
 8.12 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.53 Foreright
 8.87 GTregay
 9.30 Billabob
 9.33 Petri Krzywacki
 9.87 Jacck
 10.88 FireCuber
 15.63 jonathanmaster
 16.01 MatsBergsten
 25.41 chaoskills08
*3x3x3*(150)

 7.20 lejitcuber
 8.65 Luke Garrett
 8.83 Jonah Jarvis
 8.85 cuberkid10
 8.90 Andrew_Rizo
 9.15 OriginalUsername
 9.30 Jscuber
 9.40 Zeke Mackay
 9.42 SimonK
 9.48 uesyuu
 9.48 ExultantCarn
 9.56 jihu1011
 9.57 thecubingwizard
 9.57 JakubDrobny
 9.63 Zac04attack
 9.73 Mackenzie Dy
 9.75 mihnea3000
 9.76 jancsi02
 9.93 Nikhil Soares
 9.96 F0ggyB0y
 9.99 PlatonCuber
 10.07 AidanNoogie
 10.15 Kylegadj
 10.31 Manatee 10235
 10.36 ichcubegern
 10.45 G2013
 10.78 Agguzi
 10.78 BandedCubing101
 10.81 tJardigradHe
 10.85 2017LAMB06
 10.86 DGCubes
 10.89 aaron paskow
 10.90 JoXCuber
 10.91 typo56
 10.93 DhruvA
 11.16 MrKuba600
 11.18 MCuber
 11.22 miasponseller
 11.33 Magdamini
 11.34 typeman5
 11.50 sleipnir
 11.55 obelisk477
 11.56 BradenTheMagician
 11.60 Shadowjockey
 11.92 boroc226han
 11.94 E-Cuber
 12.05 austinruler
 12.07 ukulelekid
 12.07 1samko2345
 12.08 [email protected]
 12.15 speedcube.insta
 12.19 Keenan Johnson
 12.21 abunickabhi
 12.38 sigalig
 12.44 Glomnipotent
 12.54 Ontricus
 12.55 Daniel Johnson
 12.66 buzzteam4
 12.69 leudcfa
 12.72 Fred Lang
 12.74 Neb
 12.88 Astral Cubing
 13.07 Sixstringcal
 13.17 Toothcraver55
 13.29 MattP98
 13.31 Kerry_Creech
 13.37 ican97
 13.50 AdrianCubing
 13.51 d4m1no
 13.51 mnbbll1203
 13.63 whatshisbucket
 13.67 pjk
 13.70 OJ Cubing
 13.72 frosty_cuber
 14.02 Dylan Swarts
 14.06 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 14.16 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.22 MartinN13
 14.24 2018JAIN01
 14.38 mrjames113083
 14.39 elimescube
 14.50 xyzzy
 14.54 begiuli65
 14.90 CornerCutter
 14.95 [email protected]
 15.04 ganmanchan
 15.37 Matt Hudon
 15.41 Natanael
 15.47 PlayFun555
 15.48 tigermaxi
 15.53 Q-ber
 15.70 swankfukinc
 16.01 Bertus
 16.03 topppits
 16.38 tavery343
 16.40 20luky3
 16.54 The Blockhead
 16.63 Bogdan
 16.69 bennettstouder
 16.82 Awesomesaucer
 16.84 Angry_Mob
 16.92 prankman
 16.93 MeshuggahX
 17.87 Alpha cuber
 18.00 JMHCubed
 18.20 Thrasher989
 18.51 epride17
 18.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 18.80 Ali161102
 18.89 Jiaqi Wu
 19.07 Coeur de feu
 19.13 ErdeN
 19.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.56 georgeanderre
 19.62 V.Kochergin
 19.95 Mike Hughey
 19.96 Lewis
 20.13 CuberCuber
 20.27 vilkkuti25
 20.37 Petri Krzywacki
 20.51 GC1998
 20.73 SpartanSailor
 20.94 julio974
 21.46 Kris Gonnella
 21.63 Jmuncuber
 21.81 rubik2005
 22.12 Ecuasamurai
 23.38 Bubbagrub
 23.66 Dhruva Shaw
 24.58 SuperCheese
 24.66 GTregay
 25.91 UnknownCanvas
 26.80 saltysam
 27.39 Jacck
 27.48 SANI
 27.67 One Wheel
 28.29 Brayden Adams
 29.33 Cornertwist
 30.61 dschieses
 31.53 PingPongCuber
 35.56 Jonasrox09
 38.17 Foreright
 38.50 MatsBergsten
 42.71 Awesome Cubemaster
 45.59 chaoskills08
 49.17 Doofnoofer
 1:02.61 Janav Gupta
 1:08.74 dt1124
 1:25.48 jonathanmaster
 2:59.54 luke -_-
*4x4x4*(104)

 30.90 lejitcuber
 31.35 cuberkid10
 34.90 PeterH2N
 35.97 Jscuber
 37.05 ichcubegern
 37.27 jihu1011
 37.56 jancsi02
 39.43 Magdamini
 39.62 tJardigradHe
 40.04 mihnea3000
 40.65 MrKuba600
 41.04 OriginalUsername
 41.09 DhruvA
 41.39 DGCubes
 42.25 AidanNoogie
 42.67 abunickabhi
 42.75 Shadowjockey
 42.82 Jonah Jarvis
 42.89 JoXCuber
 43.47 JakubDrobny
 43.83 typo56
 45.14 BandedCubing101
 45.44 Nikhil Soares
 46.62 Keenan Johnson
 46.68 Manatee 10235
 46.97 Zeke Mackay
 47.25 MCuber
 48.15 xyzzy
 48.81 2017LAMB06
 48.96 begiuli65
 49.18 Mackenzie Dy
 49.75 Astral Cubing
 49.89 sigalig
 50.00 Luke Garrett
 50.40 ican97
 50.70 obelisk477
 50.95 [email protected]
 51.16 MattP98
 51.33 mrjames113083
 51.47 miasponseller
 51.58 OJ Cubing
 51.73 Sixstringcal
 51.95 AdrianCubing
 52.13 F0ggyB0y
 52.40 Kerry_Creech
 53.18 BradenTheMagician
 53.49 Neb
 54.06 sleipnir
 54.20 1samko2345
 54.31 Ontricus
 54.74 elimescube
 55.45 tigermaxi
 55.77 d4m1no
 56.17 Kylegadj
 56.34 Glomnipotent
 57.46 frosty_cuber
 57.75 aaron paskow
 57.91 swankfukinc
 58.07 Dylan Swarts
 58.23 Fred Lang
 1:00.19 pjk
 1:00.39 [email protected]
 1:00.86 MeshuggahX
 1:01.81 Agguzi
 1:01.89 topppits
 1:02.41 typeman5
 1:02.46 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:02.95 The Blockhead
 1:03.22 georgeanderre
 1:03.23 fun at the joy
 1:03.46 speedcube.insta
 1:04.86 20luky3
 1:04.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:06.69 Bogdan
 1:07.00 Matt Hudon
 1:08.04 ganmanchan
 1:08.89 bennettstouder
 1:10.48 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:11.72 tavery343
 1:12.14 ExultantCarn
 1:13.34 Toothcraver55
 1:13.39 whatshisbucket
 1:14.19 SpartanSailor
 1:15.95 vilkkuti25
 1:16.52 Alpha cuber
 1:18.23 Natanael
 1:18.65 Petri Krzywacki
 1:20.99 Ali161102
 1:24.73 Coeur de feu
 1:24.85 Mike Hughey
 1:30.62 Thrasher989
 1:33.74 V.Kochergin
 1:33.93 UnknownCanvas
 1:37.03 Ecuasamurai
 1:40.80 Jmuncuber
 1:41.76 Q-ber
 1:51.29 saltysam
 1:51.62 Jacck
 1:52.72 julio974
 1:52.93 dschieses
 2:02.04 MatsBergsten
 2:16.30 PingPongCuber
 2:46.07 Doofnoofer
 3:40.67 Foreright
*5x5x5*(61)

 1:01.77 cuberkid10
 1:10.03 ichcubegern
 1:10.60 jancsi02
 1:10.61 Shadowjockey
 1:12.92 jihu1011
 1:17.03 mihnea3000
 1:18.60 Keroma12
 1:20.86 AidanNoogie
 1:21.04 Nikhil Soares
 1:21.16 Jonah Jarvis
 1:21.61 OriginalUsername
 1:22.69 DhruvA
 1:23.81 JoXCuber
 1:27.31 abunickabhi
 1:28.75 DGCubes
 1:29.25 tJardigradHe
 1:32.22 sigalig
 1:32.61 xyzzy
 1:33.12 Magdamini
 1:33.43 begiuli65
 1:34.67 OJ Cubing
 1:35.01 Keenan Johnson
 1:37.57 d4m1no
 1:38.71 Manatee 10235
 1:40.06 BandedCubing101
 1:40.24 Glomnipotent
 1:41.30 mrjames113083
 1:41.69 BradenTheMagician
 1:44.05 elimescube
 1:44.60 obelisk477
 1:45.75 Astral Cubing
 1:47.60 MattP98
 1:48.54 swankfukinc
 1:53.00 frosty_cuber
 1:54.37 aaron paskow
 1:56.68 Dylan Swarts
 1:58.21 georgeanderre
 2:09.78 Bogdan
 2:13.64 Fred Lang
 2:15.10 MeshuggahX
 2:18.32 Ontricus
 2:20.46 whatshisbucket
 2:23.33 Natanael
 2:23.37 Matt Hudon
 2:23.73 Mike Hughey
 2:26.72 topppits
 2:29.89 20luky3
 2:31.57 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 2:36.24 Ali161102
 2:36.27 bennettstouder
 2:37.53 SpartanSailor
 2:41.40 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:52.69 [email protected]
 3:08.13 Petri Krzywacki
 3:09.30 speedcube.insta
 3:14.90 Jacck
 3:45.10 MatsBergsten
 3:48.89 Jmuncuber
 3:55.67 dschieses
 DNF MCuber
 DNF ican97
*6x6x6*(30)

 2:04.93 thecubingwizard
 2:10.51 ichcubegern
 2:18.48 cuberkid10
 2:20.82 jihu1011
 2:27.16 DhruvA
 2:30.27 Keroma12
 2:44.55 MrKuba600
 2:45.92 OriginalUsername
 2:48.15 Nikhil Soares
 2:50.48 xyzzy
 2:52.89 sigalig
 2:59.64 JoXCuber
 3:13.67 mrjames113083
 3:15.81 Keenan Johnson
 3:26.66 OJ Cubing
 3:27.62 d4m1no
 3:29.89 tJardigradHe
 3:30.55 epride17
 3:35.29 Dylan Swarts
 3:36.08 Glomnipotent
 3:36.60 swankfukinc
 4:25.95 boroc226han
 4:31.28 Mike Hughey
 4:55.38 Matt Hudon
 4:56.37 Fred Lang
 5:07.33 Jacck
 5:53.13 Ali161102
 6:41.03 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF SpartanSailor
*7x7x7*(22)

 2:25.21 Dream Cubing
 2:53.35 ichcubegern
 3:32.13 AidanNoogie
 3:42.74 Keroma12
 4:07.17 OriginalUsername
 4:14.58 DhruvA
 4:18.72 JoXCuber
 4:20.65 xyzzy
 4:21.42 Nikhil Soares
 4:29.96 MrKuba600
 4:35.62 DGCubes
 5:13.39 swankfukinc
 5:29.59 Kit Clement
 5:37.34 Dylan Swarts
 5:41.87 OJ Cubing
 6:45.72 Mike Hughey
 7:26.90 Fred Lang
 7:46.32 Jacck
 9:44.77 miasponseller
 10:38.09 SpartanSailor
 10:49.91 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF LolTreeMan
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(49)

 3.08 DhruvA
 4.39 asacuber
 5.97 JakubDrobny
 6.16 Andrew_Rizo
 6.80 lejitcuber
 8.13 Magdamini
 8.13 JoXCuber
 9.60 ican97
 12.23 Zeke Mackay
 12.73 Luke Garrett
 13.09 OriginalUsername
 13.25 CuberCuber
 14.78 sigalig
 15.11 abunickabhi
 16.33 bennettstouder
 18.25 ichcubegern
 20.71 Keenan Johnson
 22.39 MatsBergsten
 22.47 Mike Hughey
 23.84 Ontricus
 24.62 Deri Nata Wijaya
 25.71 jonathanmaster
 26.04 Nikhil Soares
 28.33 whatshisbucket
 28.34 tJardigradHe
 31.78 Glomnipotent
 32.35 cuberkid10
 33.14 [email protected]
 33.35 JMHCubed
 33.76 ganmanchan
 39.60 jihu1011
 41.10 SpartanSailor
 41.81 Jacck
 46.56 Natanael
 47.09 Axel Lönnstedt
 51.02 Jmuncuber
 54.19 Bogdan
 55.70 MCuber
 1:06.47 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:12.96 swankfukinc
 1:13.35 tavery343
 1:14.67 Alpha cuber
 2:46.74 Fred Lang
 3:04.67 Matt Hudon
 3:09.02 PingPongCuber
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Janav Gupta
 DNF The Blockhead
 DNF ExultantCarn
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)

 17.31 G2013
 20.15 sigalig
 23.38 daniel lin
 27.61 Andrew_Rizo
 27.65 abunickabhi
 31.39 T1_M0
 35.92 Keenan Johnson
 40.50 ican97
 42.78 Brendan Bakker
 46.16 typo56
 50.55 BandedCubing101
 54.10 Keroma12
 59.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:00.59 MatsBergsten
 1:34.84 DhruvA
 1:35.18 Nikhil Soares
 1:42.97 topppits
 1:43.76 Glomnipotent
 1:45.33 Mike Hughey
 1:55.48 leudcfa
 2:12.26 JakubDrobny
 2:21.26 ichcubegern
 2:27.91 jihu1011
 2:30.43 Jacck
 2:42.47 dnguyen2204
 2:48.84 SpartanSailor
 3:11.08 prankman
 3:18.92 mihnea3000
 3:22.50 JoXCuber
 4:08.45 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:29.24 Natanael
 5:04.34 Jmuncuber
 5:34.16 dschieses
 9:26.25 swankfukinc
 DNF Alpha cuber
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)

 2:25.64 sigalig
 2:59.83 ican97
 5:16.42 OJ Cubing
 6:15.60 MatsBergsten
 6:34.38 Mike Hughey
 8:54.40 Jacck
 9:03.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 13:15.00 topppits
 19:46.16 Nikhil Soares
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)

 4:34.73 sigalig
 11:04.77 T1_M0
 12:19.96 Mike Hughey
 13:46.31 MatsBergsten
 18:07.59 Jacck
 DNF Nikhil Soares
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 32:49.79 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 43:25.40 Mike Hughey
 47:48.12 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)

 14/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 7/7 56:42 Nikhil Soares
 12/17 59:35 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6/7 38:30 MatsBergsten
 4/5 23:30 Jacck
 6/9 24:13 Keroma12
 2/2 1:22 Andrew_Rizo
 2/2 1:42 abunickabhi
 1/3 27:51 Natanael
 0/2 20:00 Alpha cuber
*3x3x3 one-handed*(99)

 12.74 Elo13
 15.33 Kylegadj
 15.44 ichcubegern
 15.57 jancsi02
 15.73 lejitcuber
 15.85 OriginalUsername
 16.30 Luke Garrett
 17.25 mihnea3000
 17.37 jihu1011
 17.67 typo56
 18.02 AidanNoogie
 18.03 2017LAMB06
 18.07 Sixstringcal
 18.28 JakubDrobny
 18.47 typeman5
 18.54 Andrew_Rizo
 18.62 cuberkid10
 18.66 Daniel Johnson
 18.73 tJardigradHe
 19.07 BradenTheMagician
 19.30 abunickabhi
 19.47 1samko2345
 19.47 DhruvA
 19.73 sleipnir
 19.92 Zac04attack
 20.49 Magdamini
 20.55 F0ggyB0y
 20.83 Nikhil Soares
 21.13 Astral Cubing
 21.15 Glomnipotent
 21.52 JoXCuber
 21.74 Manatee 10235
 21.77 Mackenzie Dy
 21.77 ExultantCarn
 21.83 MartinN13
 22.36 Kerry_Creech
 22.56 Zeke Mackay
 23.05 Ontricus
 23.11 DGCubes
 23.70 Agguzi
 24.56 aaron paskow
 24.62 frosty_cuber
 24.67 xyzzy
 25.20 AdrianCubing
 25.38 speedcube.insta
 25.75 MCuber
 26.47 sigalig
 26.60 MeshuggahX
 27.40 Toothcraver55
 27.96 MattP98
 28.05 mrjames113083
 28.47 trav1
 28.51 buzzteam4
 28.51 Bogdan
 28.79 obelisk477
 28.85 E-Cuber
 29.55 tigermaxi
 29.79 begiuli65
 30.10 Keenan Johnson
 30.10 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 30.58 2018JAIN01
 30.79 OJ Cubing
 31.39 Natanael
 31.65 Dylan Swarts
 31.72 tavery343
 32.35 swankfukinc
 33.82 Angry_Mob
 34.37 d4m1no
 34.39 Awesomesaucer
 35.52 Fred Lang
 35.70 Bertus
 35.90 [email protected]
 36.14 PlayFun555
 36.30 Q-ber
 36.39 georgeanderre
 37.40 Matt Hudon
 39.40 Alpha cuber
 39.93 InlandEmpireCuber
 40.56 V.Kochergin
 41.73 Axel Lönnstedt
 42.15 julio974
 45.55 Mike Hughey
 48.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
 49.67 Ali161102
 50.89 Ecuasamurai
 53.43 Petri Krzywacki
 54.94 Brayden Adams
 55.25 bennettstouder
 55.28 CuberCuber
 1:01.58 SuperCheese
 1:04.83 Jonasrox09
 1:06.03 Jacck
 1:11.77 Thrasher989
 1:18.47 SpartanSailor
 1:20.33 Jiaqi Wu
 1:38.45 Doofnoofer
 1:54.89 Jmuncuber
 2:02.47 PingPongCuber
 DNF ganmanchan
*3x3x3 With feet*(13)

 36.25 DhruvA
 40.30 DGCubes
 45.92 Luke Garrett
 47.86 OriginalUsername
 50.72 JoXCuber
 54.22 tJardigradHe
 58.93 BradenTheMagician
 1:09.61 Nikhil Soares
 1:23.44 Alpha cuber
 1:24.78 ichcubegern
 1:47.96 Mike Hughey
 2:43.45 V.Kochergin
 5:17.76 2018JAIN01
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(26)

 36.89 ichcubegern
 40.13 abunickabhi
 51.39 Nikhil Soares
 57.52 Natanael
 59.86 DhruvA
 1:04.04 The Blockhead
 1:04.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:07.32 Bogdan
 1:12.41 Keenan Johnson
 1:13.03 Mike Hughey
 1:20.16 OriginalUsername
 1:22.88 JoXCuber
 1:24.57 Luke Garrett
 1:26.62 tJardigradHe
 1:37.24 swankfukinc
 1:37.75 georgeanderre
 1:39.01 PlatonCuber
 1:40.74 whatshisbucket
 1:51.70 JakubDrobny
 2:06.60 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 2:13.76 MatsBergsten
 2:14.33 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:36.56 julio974
 3:21.02 Fred Lang
 DNF Jmuncuber
 DNF PingPongCuber
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(20)

 26 Bogdan
 28 Bubbagrub
 28 mutlu ozcelebi
 29 DGCubes
 29 Kit Clement
 30 ComputerGuy365
 32 xyzzy
 32 Mike Hughey
 33 Jacck
 34 asacuber
 36 ican97
 38 Keenan Johnson
 40 OriginalUsername
 41 Fred Lang
 42 Nikhil Soares
 44 MCuber
 44 dat1asiandude
 49 Natanael
 DNF PlatonCuber
 DNF SimonK
*2-3-4 Relay*(69)

 44.47 cuberkid10
 49.57 ichcubegern
 53.20 jihu1011
 55.11 Nikhil Soares
 56.61 DGCubes
 57.37 jancsi02
 58.95 Magdamini
 59.89 OriginalUsername
 59.91 DhruvA
 1:01.62 abunickabhi
 1:02.18 tJardigradHe
 1:02.29 JakubDrobny
 1:03.85 Mackenzie Dy
 1:03.86 Manatee 10235
 1:04.36 Luke Garrett
 1:04.41 oskarinn
 1:06.06 2017LAMB06
 1:10.08 JoXCuber
 1:11.22 MCuber
 1:12.73 sleipnir
 1:13.14 Ontricus
 1:14.81 begiuli65
 1:15.18 aaron paskow
 1:15.33 BradenTheMagician
 1:15.93 mrjames113083
 1:17.39 [email protected]
 1:17.47 Fred Lang
 1:17.50 Kerry_Creech
 1:18.37 Astral Cubing
 1:19.20 xyzzy
 1:20.45 Zeke Mackay
 1:23.58 miasponseller
 1:24.33 swankfukinc
 1:24.44 [email protected]
 1:26.35 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:26.77 tavery343
 1:27.43 d4m1no
 1:33.58 Dylan Swarts
 1:33.81 Toothcraver55
 1:34.15 20luky3
 1:34.19 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:35.18 Matt Hudon
 1:35.36 ganmanchan
 1:35.58 Glomnipotent
 1:36.37 Natanael
 1:37.87 MeshuggahX
 1:38.82 The Blockhead
 1:42.20 speedcube.insta
 1:44.74 whatshisbucket
 1:46.26 Bogdan
 1:46.88 georgeanderre
 1:48.28 V.Kochergin
 1:49.89 Ali161102
 1:50.65 bennettstouder
 1:52.57 Alpha cuber
 1:56.98 Lewis
 1:59.78 vilkkuti25
 2:13.18 Q-ber
 2:14.20 julio974
 2:14.34 Mike Hughey
 2:14.90 Jmuncuber
 2:16.98 Thrasher989
 2:18.43 Petri Krzywacki
 2:40.29 PingPongCuber
 2:43.58 SuperCheese
 2:48.13 UnknownCanvas
 3:03.41 Jacck
 3:08.52 MatsBergsten
 3:22.40 Brayden Adams
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:52.40 cuberkid10
 2:04.27 jihu1011
 2:09.55 tJardigradHe
 2:10.18 ichcubegern
 2:12.16 jancsi02
 2:13.17 DGCubes
 2:16.91 Jonah Jarvis
 2:19.29 Nikhil Soares
 2:20.08 OriginalUsername
 2:20.39 JoXCuber
 2:23.98 DhruvA
 2:25.43 abunickabhi
 2:48.88 Mackenzie Dy
 2:51.08 Manatee 10235
 2:53.70 Magdamini
 2:58.20 xyzzy
 2:58.42 Glomnipotent
 3:02.02 mrjames113083
 3:04.36 d4m1no
 3:04.52 [email protected]
 3:05.51 oskarinn
 3:13.82 Astral Cubing
 3:15.78 aaron paskow
 3:19.67 begiuli65
 3:22.19 swankfukinc
 3:46.77 Bogdan
 3:46.79 georgeanderre
 3:55.51 Fred Lang
 3:58.53 Dylan Swarts
 3:58.90 Matt Hudon
 3:59.37 whatshisbucket
 4:08.77 MeshuggahX
 4:21.24 Mike Hughey
 4:27.03 Natanael
 4:27.46 [email protected]
 4:37.57 Alpha cuber
 4:40.28 speedcube.insta
 4:42.55 Ali161102
 4:55.85 Lewis
 5:38.31 Axel Lönnstedt
 5:42.82 Petri Krzywacki
 6:32.64 MatsBergsten
 6:39.35 Jacck
 6:43.94 Jmuncuber
 6:55.60 UnknownCanvas
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)

 4:04.24 ichcubegern
 4:05.47 cuberkid10
 4:45.74 DhruvA
 4:50.92 Nikhil Soares
 5:05.56 OriginalUsername
 5:11.67 DGCubes
 5:37.30 xyzzy
 5:41.82 JoXCuber
 6:14.41 tJardigradHe
 6:24.88 d4m1no
 6:28.05 begiuli65
 6:51.51 swankfukinc
 8:07.32 Glomnipotent
 9:04.96 Natanael
 9:07.72 Fred Lang
 9:12.76 Mike Hughey
 9:46.19 Axel Lönnstedt
 10:37.86 Alpha cuber
 11:54.68 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)

 7:25.37 ichcubegern
 8:19.78 jancsi02
 8:32.39 cuberkid10
 9:16.51 OriginalUsername
 9:39.23 DGCubes
 9:52.71 JoXCuber
 10:07.98 Nikhil Soares
 10:15.29 DhruvA
 10:22.94 xyzzy
 10:58.84 begiuli65
 11:49.66 d4m1no
 12:26.66 swankfukinc
 14:24.69 tJardigradHe
 15:14.05 Mike Hughey
 15:55.06 Fred Lang
 18:18.33 Natanael
 21:47.64 Axel Lönnstedt
 22:46.01 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(37)

 5.99 Underwatercuber
 6.55 Kerry_Creech
 6.66 TipsterTrickster
 7.77 MartinN13
 7.84 clockonetrick
 8.16 MattP98
 8.48 MCuber
 9.35 cuberkid10
 9.46 trav1
 9.57 buzzteam4
 9.99 Luke Garrett
 10.01 AdrianCubing
 10.68 mihnea3000
 11.43 Magdamini
 11.63 DGCubes
 11.73 Keenan Johnson
 11.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.99 lejitcuber
 12.20 BradenTheMagician
 12.48 Shadowjockey
 12.90 JakubDrobny
 13.72 OriginalUsername
 13.92 RyuKagamine
 14.40 Nikhil Soares
 14.63 Matt Hudon
 15.56 DhruvA
 15.69 tJardigradHe
 17.30 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 18.10 ichcubegern
 18.22 Mike Hughey
 19.10 Fred Lang
 20.54 swankfukinc
 27.09 [email protected]
 33.61 julio974
 33.96 Alpha cuber
 34.02 topppits
 35.66 Brayden Adams
*Megaminx*(41)

 45.09 Nikhil Soares
 48.63 Magdamini
 49.50 AidanNoogie
 55.62 miasponseller
 56.41 JakubDrobny
 1:04.56 cuberkid10
 1:07.90 whatshisbucket
 1:07.90 DhruvA
 1:13.07 Shadowjockey
 1:20.15 OriginalUsername
 1:21.05 Astral Cubing
 1:22.51 ichcubegern
 1:24.08 JoXCuber
 1:24.94 tavery343
 1:25.58 xyzzy
 1:29.65 MCuber
 1:33.81 Fred Lang
 1:35.59 begiuli65
 1:36.24 BradenTheMagician
 1:41.01 swankfukinc
 1:44.93 [email protected]
 1:46.38 Ontricus
 1:48.46 Keenan Johnson
 1:49.50 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 1:54.90 epride17
 2:01.81 ukulelekid
 2:03.93 mrjames113083
 2:09.38 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:10.83 Glomnipotent
 2:18.40 MartinN13
 2:18.49 20luky3
 2:20.23 V.Kochergin
 2:20.25 Mike Hughey
 2:28.91 Alpha cuber
 2:46.71 austinruler
 2:49.25 Petri Krzywacki
 2:52.21 Manatee 10235
 3:15.85 Matt Hudon
 3:26.04 julio974
 4:20.81 Jmuncuber
 DNF DGCubes
*Pyraminx*(101)

 2.77 SimonK
 2.77 aaron paskow
 2.97 JakubDrobny
 2.99 tJardigradHe
 3.02 Magdamini
 3.04 MrKuba600
 3.45 CornerCutter
 3.48 DGCubes
 3.59 Kerry_Creech
 3.63 Ontricus
 3.68 Zac04attack
 3.73 Nikhil Soares
 3.80 frosty_cuber
 3.80 lejitcuber
 3.86 oliviervlcube
 3.89 mihnea3000
 4.11 Cooki348
 4.19 Abhi
 4.30 1samko2345
 4.40 JoXCuber
 4.46 MartinN13
 4.48 JMHCubed
 4.49 DhruvA
 4.72 UnknownCanvas
 4.72 Astral Cubing
 4.82 MCuber
 5.13 cuberkid10
 5.26 BradenTheMagician
 5.27 E-Cuber
 5.36 whatshisbucket
 5.65 Zeke Mackay
 5.76 [email protected]
 5.76 Keenan Johnson
 5.86 Neb
 5.99 jancsi02
 6.06 Luke Garrett
 6.12 ganmanchan
 6.13 Kylegadj
 6.22 bennettstouder
 6.23 OriginalUsername
 6.41 ichcubegern
 6.47 Shadowjockey
 6.74 MattP98
 6.82 rubik2005
 7.05 tigermaxi
 7.08 trav1
 7.20 boroc226han
 7.24 mnbbll1203
 7.26 ukulelekid
 7.27 Cornertwist
 7.33 mrjames113083
 7.38 leudcfa
 7.39 begiuli65
 7.41 ExultantCarn
 7.53 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 7.66 Natanael
 7.75 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.02 TipsterTrickster
 8.09 BandedCubing101
 8.55 Toothcraver55
 8.58 F0ggyB0y
 8.69 AidanNoogie
 8.96 Thrasher989
 8.98 Manatee 10235
 9.03 Alpha cuber
 9.15 tavery343
 9.16 sigalig
 9.25 Fred Lang
 9.26 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.42 julio974
 9.49 Brayden Adams
 9.51 2018JAIN01
 9.60 Angry_Mob
 9.62 abunickabhi
 9.62 Ali161102
 9.68 swankfukinc
 9.81 vilkkuti25
 9.85 20luky3
 9.91 fun at the joy
 10.06 Q-ber
 10.11 Glomnipotent
 10.50 Dylan Swarts
 10.66 saltysam
 11.14 Janav Gupta
 11.17 Bogdan
 11.38 Ecuasamurai
 11.61 topppits
 11.90 dschieses
 12.01 Mike Hughey
 12.53 Jonasrox09
 12.63 Matt Hudon
 12.69 PingPongCuber
 14.08 Jacck
 14.09 V.Kochergin
 14.43 jonathanmaster
 14.95 speedcube.insta
 15.09 austinruler
 15.93 Awesomesaucer
 15.94 SuperCheese
 16.08 Jmuncuber
 41.66 Petri Krzywacki
*Square-1*(57)

 7.51 Sixstringcal
 9.92 Marcus Siu
 10.88 lejitcuber
 10.90 Zac04attack
 11.19 Shadowjockey
 11.94 cuberkid10
 12.04 Kylegadj
 12.33 Zeke Mackay
 12.57 Andrew_Rizo
 13.98 typo56
 14.08 Zach Clark
 14.76 JakubDrobny
 14.91 AidanNoogie
 15.18 JoXCuber
 15.99 ichcubegern
 17.07 DhruvA
 17.20 Luke Garrett
 17.47 BradenTheMagician
 17.76 Nikhil Soares
 17.90 leudcfa
 18.09 F0ggyB0y
 18.34 Keenan Johnson
 18.37 sigalig
 18.56 trav1
 18.82 DGCubes
 20.75 MattP98
 20.78 OriginalUsername
 21.34 mihnea3000
 22.35 MCuber
 22.47 whatshisbucket
 22.84 tJardigradHe
 24.02 1samko2345
 24.17 [email protected]
 25.52 typeman5
 27.28 BandedCubing101
 27.41 ExultantCarn
 27.51 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 28.51 mrjames113083
 29.52 Kerry_Creech
 31.55 begiuli65
 35.07 Fred Lang
 37.48 tigermaxi
 38.15 Mike Hughey
 38.36 bennettstouder
 39.74 miasponseller
 40.30 Bogdan
 40.49 jancsi02
 44.19 Glomnipotent
 45.48 julio974
 51.34 fun at the joy
 53.33 Cornertwist
 55.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 56.01 Manatee 10235
 56.66 PingPongCuber
 57.57 abunickabhi
 1:05.65 Jacck
 1:23.62 swankfukinc
*Skewb*(82)

 2.69 lejitcuber
 2.82 SimonK
 3.81 Daniel Johnson
 3.82 MrKuba600
 3.89 Magdamini
 3.89 asacuber
 3.98 Kylegadj
 4.45 JMHCubed
 4.47 frosty_cuber
 4.56 aaron paskow
 4.63 thecubingwizard
 4.70 tJardigradHe
 4.72 DhruvA
 4.74 typo56
 5.02 TipsterTrickster
 5.03 tigermaxi
 5.06 oliviervlcube
 5.22 Zeke Mackay
 5.23 Luke Garrett
 5.28 MattP98
 5.38 1samko2345
 5.67 JakubDrobny
 5.78 cuberkid10
 5.80 mihnea3000
 5.90 Nikhil Soares
 5.92 OriginalUsername
 6.35 ichcubegern
 6.47 trav1
 6.59 Alpha cuber
 6.78 BradenTheMagician
 7.09 whatshisbucket
 7.14 JoXCuber
 7.16 Kerry_Creech
 7.69 fun at the joy
 7.81 Shadowjockey
 7.88 MCuber
 7.88 DGCubes
 8.01 Andrew_Rizo
 8.02 AidanNoogie
 8.02 jancsi02
 8.07 Bubbagrub
 8.42 [email protected]
 8.46 Keenan Johnson
 8.51 Neb
 8.65 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 8.75 Dylan Swarts
 8.80 saltysam
 8.84 Manatee 10235
 8.88 Zac04attack
 9.11 rubik2005
 9.13 BandedCubing101
 9.25 Bogdan
 9.43 julio974
 9.75 bennettstouder
 9.90 Ontricus
 10.58 mrjames113083
 10.70 Fred Lang
 11.08 swankfukinc
 11.16 Mike Hughey
 11.57 dschieses
 11.72 ukulelekid
 11.85 Angry_Mob
 11.91 Cornertwist
 12.09 vilkkuti25
 12.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.91 Toothcraver55
 12.98 F0ggyB0y
 12.98 Jonasrox09
 14.13 V.Kochergin
 14.26 Natanael
 14.97 Matt Hudon
 14.99 topppits
 15.50 Axel Lönnstedt
 16.95 Brayden Adams
 17.49 Jmuncuber
 18.39 begiuli65
 18.40 SuperCheese
 19.53 PingPongCuber
 20.72 20luky3
 22.87 Jacck
 23.91 CuberCuber
 28.32 MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(15)

 22.50 Nikhil Soares
 31.68 Magdamini
 35.36 OriginalUsername
 35.54 [email protected]
 35.94 ichcubegern
 49.82 abunickabhi
 52.43 Fred Lang
 55.12 tavery343
 58.00 swankfukinc
 1:05.95 mrjames113083
 1:06.08 julio974
 1:07.43 Mike Hughey
 1:25.50 MCuber
 1:29.93 PingPongCuber
 DNF Zeke Mackay
*Mini Guildford*(17)

 4:30.98 Nikhil Soares
 4:50.18 ichcubegern
 5:07.91 DhruvA
 5:10.93 OriginalUsername
 5:36.13 BradenTheMagician
 5:46.61 Marcus Siu
 6:34.94 swankfukinc
 6:52.72 aaron paskow
 7:48.00 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 7:56.23 Fred Lang
 8:24.40 [email protected]
 8:35.97 Ontricus
 9:21.78 Mike Hughey
 9:32.44 Sub1Hour
 11:14.24 vilkkuti25
 20:19.91 PingPongCuber
 21:12.49 SuperCheese

*Contest results*

 1074 DhruvA
 1072 OriginalUsername
 1064 Nikhil Soares
 1064 ichcubegern
 1021 cuberkid10
 942 JoXCuber
 893 tJardigradHe
 878 JakubDrobny
 873 Magdamini
 869 DGCubes
 804 lejitcuber
 790 jancsi02
 775 Luke Garrett
 747 mihnea3000
 704 Zeke Mackay
 703 AidanNoogie
 701 jihu1011
 686 MCuber
 676 BradenTheMagician
 676 Keenan Johnson
 650 abunickabhi
 642 aaron paskow
 610 Kylegadj
 609 Manatee 10235
 608 sigalig
 589 Astral Cubing
 584 Shadowjockey
 582 Ontricus
 560 Andrew_Rizo
 555 1samko2345
 547 MrKuba600
 546 [email protected]
 541 Fred Lang
 539 Glomnipotent
 538 Kerry_Creech
 535 Zac04attack
 529 frosty_cuber
 528 begiuli65
 523 mrjames113083
 520 swankfukinc
 515 Mike Hughey
 509 xyzzy
 508 MattP98
 495 whatshisbucket
 483 2017LAMB06
 482 Mackenzie Dy
 480 BandedCubing101
 460 ExultantCarn
 459 typo56
 459 F0ggyB0y
 458 Jonah Jarvis
 458 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 430 Natanael
 419 sleipnir
 400 Sixstringcal
 391 Bogdan
 390 Dylan Swarts
 383 bennettstouder
 374 tigermaxi
 370 Axel Lönnstedt
 363 Neb
 360 d4m1no
 360 Daniel Johnson
 352 AdrianCubing
 346 obelisk477
 343 SimonK
 342 miasponseller
 342 tavery343
 339 Matt Hudon
 335 leudcfa
 332 JMHCubed
 328 typeman5
 325 Alpha cuber
 318 G2013
 318 Toothcraver55
 308 trav1
 304 InlandEmpireCuber
 300 boroc226han
 297 OJ Cubing
 296 speedcube.insta
 294 ican97
 293 asacuber
 290 ukulelekid
 287 topppits
 280 MartinN13
 264 TipsterTrickster
 263 Jacck
 252 Jscuber
 251 thecubingwizard
 251 [email protected]
 248 ganmanchan
 247 MeshuggahX
 244 buzzteam4
 243 Angry_Mob
 241 The Blockhead
 236 Agguzi
 231 E-Cuber
 226 austinruler
 223 Q-ber
 222 MatsBergsten
 220 2018JAIN01
 219 Ali161102
 217 julio974
 215 oskarinn
 214 20luky3
 212 georgeanderre
 202 Marcus Siu
 196 fun at the joy
 189 Deri Nata Wijaya
 183 V.Kochergin
 182 rubik2005
 178 Keroma12
 173 SpartanSailor
 172 Bertus
 170 Thrasher989
 170 mnbbll1203
 169 elimescube
 168 Abhi
 167 CornerCutter
 159 PlatonCuber
 158 vilkkuti25
 157 oliviervlcube
 154 Petri Krzywacki
 153 saltysam
 152 Awesomesaucer
 150 CuberCuber
 149 Jmuncuber
 144 uesyuu
 141 UnknownCanvas
 139 Zach Clark
 134 Brayden Adams
 130 pjk
 130 Cornertwist
 126 epride17
 116 DumplingMaster
 106 rubiks coobs
 106 PeterH2N
 105 PingPongCuber
 103 Elo13
 103 Janav Gupta
 101 Ecuasamurai
 100 dschieses
 99 Bubbagrub
 97 SuperCheese
 96 PlayFun555
 92 Lewis
 88 Coeur de feu
 87 Cooki348
 85 Jiaqi Wu
 81 GC1998
 76 Jonasrox09
 69 prankman
 68 nms777
 60 T1_M0
 52 jonathanmaster
 44 Kit Clement
 42 ErdeN
 41 daniel lin
 39 Underwatercuber
 38 CraZZ CFOP
 35 clockonetrick
 35 Brendan Bakker
 33 GTregay
 30 Kris Gonnella
 29 dnguyen2204
 29 Dream Cubing
 29 mutlu ozcelebi
 28 Foreright
 25 ComputerGuy365
 25 Dhruva Shaw
 23 Jaycubes
 22 Doofnoofer
 19 SANI
 18 One Wheel
 17 RyuKagamine
 15 dat1asiandude
 12 chaoskills08
 10 Awesome Cubemaster
 9 Billabob
 8 LolTreeMan
 8 Sub1Hour
 6 dt1124
 6 FireCuber
 4 luke -_-


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 31, 2018)

... and then finally, thecubicle gift card lottery: we spin the wheel of fortune,
it turns and then slowly stops at 116! That's *mnbbll1203!*

*Congratulations!*


----------

